# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  خواجه نصیر شبانه داره؟

## gambegam

سلام . دانشگاه خواجه نصیر شبانه هم داره؟ دانشگاه تهران چطور ؟
علم و صنعت چی؟
کدوم شبانه داره؟؟

----------


## Alikonkuri

متاسفانه هيچ كدوم  :Yahoo (19): (

----------


## یه فرهیختگانی!

من که نمیفهمم...
شبانه که پولیه!
اینا چرا شبانه ندارن؟
یا مثلا فردوسی که داره چرا عمران و معماری فقط 5 نفر شبانه میگیره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo (19):

----------

